# goats fence and collars



## MAJORG.O.A.T (Feb 8, 2013)

im dumb  half of time what would be a good collar be for my nubian does they are wearing out there collars out


----------



## MAJORG.O.A.T (Feb 8, 2013)

here are the collars they wear are from waly world 
lydias mt sioner does collar http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aspen-Pet-Adjustable-Collar-Large/21685917
maddie my jr does collar http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pet-Champion-Adjustable-Medium-Collar/19890936
and marthas she is also a doe. her collar is http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pet-Champion-Adjustable-Medium-Collar/19890934


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 8, 2013)

I use Martingale collars for my goats.  They've had the same collar for years.  I like them because they can't over tighten due to the way you adjust them.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a plastic link chain color on Fiona. It is made to break if she gets caught on something and panics. 
Got this at Hoegger Supply. You should check their site for goat supplies.


----------



## MAJORG.O.A.T (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks yall  need mor ideas please


----------

